# CHAMPIONS TO BE ?



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

WE ALL PRETTY MUCH KNOW WHO HAS QUALIFIED FOR THE TITLES AT THIS YEARS TOURS. NOW LETS SEE WHAT EVERYONE THINKS ON WHO IS GOING TO TAKE THEE ACTUAL TITLES THIS YEAR .. :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

I VOTE THIS ONE FOR OG CAR OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

are those skits og? i thought that was some custom stuff people did? :thumbsup: car look great if we were all only that lucky.good luck.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

EURO OF THE YEAR :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 4 2005, 02:17 PM~3750916
> *are those skits og? i thought that was some custom stuff people did? :thumbsup: car look great if we were all only that lucky.good luck.
> *


YEA THE CRUISERS WERE AN AFTERMARKET ACCESSORY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought cruisers came off of other cars, other than chevy :dunno: like mercs or something


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

This year the lowriderider of the year is gona be the best one.....its going to be very close..i say its very close between game over, evil 63, sundance, and even certified gangster....also dont forget about rolin Malo, if it qualifies in San Antonio...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2005, 02:39 PM~3750977
> *i thought cruisers came off of other cars, other than chevy  :dunno:  like mercs or something
> *


they were made for all types of makes and foxcraft made them for chevys also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 4 2005, 03:26 PM~3751212
> *This year the lowriderider of the year is gona be the best one.....its going to be  very close..i say its very close between game over, evil 63, sundance, and even certified gangster....also dont forget about rolin Malo, if it qualifies in San Antonio...
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 01:09 PM~3750894
> *WE ALL PRETTY MUCH KNOW  WHO HAS QUALIFIED FOR THE TITLES  AT THIS YEARS TOURS. NOW LETS SEE WHAT EVERYONE THINKS ON WHO IS GOING TO TAKE THEE ACTUAL TITLES THIS YEAR .. :0
> *


Will you be doing something for lowrider of the year any time soon?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Sep 4 2005, 04:51 PM~3751636
> *Will you be doing something for lowrider of the year any time soon?
> *


no my intentions as of now is to finish off this year and i am done .. i am going to concentrate on my shop and business and leave the show circuit for a while i have alot of things in front of me for 2006


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 07:30 PM~3751723
> *no  my intentions as of now is to finish off this year and i am done .. i am going to concentrate on my shop and business  and leave the show circuit for a while  i have alot of things in front of me for 2006
> *


wrong answer...you know you got it in you for one more run..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 4 2005, 05:34 PM~3751736
> *wrong answer...you know you got it in you for one more run..
> *


  sorry dawg i am done


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 07:37 PM~3751746
> *
> sorry dawg i am done
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 04:17 PM~3750918
> *EURO OF THE YEAR :0
> *


I haven't seen this car in person but justr from the pics that I've seen it doesn't seem to have all that it will take to beat the other contenders..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 4 2005, 05:39 PM~3751756
> *I haven't seen this car in person but justr from the pics that I've seen it doesn't seem to have all that it will take to beat the other contenders..
> *


when you see it in person :0 .. very meticulous detail


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 4 2005, 03:26 PM~3751212
> *This year the lowriderider of the year is gona be the best one.....its going to be  very close..i say its very close between game over, evil 63, sundance, and even certified gangster....also dont forget about rolin Malo, if it qualifies in San Antonio...
> *


rollin malo did not show in san antonio did he qualify earlier this year
? if not that counts a big contender out


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DAMM FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR .... SUNDANCE ...CERTIFIED GANGSTER ...IF EITHER OF THESE 2 WIN IT WILL BE ABOUT DETAIL...

AND OM AND GAMEOVER WITH THE MODS....


TRADITIONAL ???...I HAVENT SEEN ANY ..WHOS OUT THERE ,,,3 KARETS ...


OG .... LIMA LEMON 59...

EURO...EARTHQUAKE... OR PASSION BETWEEN THEM TOO..

BOMB CAR .... THE OMEN ...

TRUCK.... MAYBE A REPEAT FOR THE UCE TRUCK...

I KNOW THERE IS MORE CARS OUT THERE BUT I HAVENT SEEN THEM ..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2005, 05:55 PM~3751807
> *DAMM FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR ....  SUNDANCE ...CERTIFIED GANGSTER ...IF EITHER OF THESE 2 WIN IT WILL BE  ABOUT DETAIL...
> 
> AND OM  AND GAMEOVER  WITH THE MODS....
> ...


that is a good list...ppl just forgot!


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

WE WILL SEE ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 5 2005, 12:38 AM~3754184
> *WE WILL SEE ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



passion car earthquake and that euro from rollerz precious moments i think will be the top 3


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

no one qualified in SA this year...

this is how it looks

lowrider of the year - Sundance, Orgullo, Aztlan, cert. gangster -- etc.

euro of the year - earthquake, precious moments, the passion, ghost of pearls, maxxxed out.

truck of the year - its between deep impact & pura plata (pure insanity wont be done this year)

bomb car - omen, whiteys, the new bomb from san diego ????

bomb truck - Violet Rose (Uce Truck) or the new Oldies one that the dealbas did

traditional - Something from Bowtie  or 3 Karat Diamond from El Paso

OG - just give them the trophies now and save bowtie the gas money

there are probably more contenders in these categories, i just cant think of them right now

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

OG - *just give them the trophies now and save bowtie the gas money*

Good answer!!


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Not sure bout the classes but i think the Euro class will the following...

Ghost of Pearls, Precious Moments and then Earthquake or Elite Jetta...

Frank Silva should get truck again, his man is sick on the truck scene...

Bowtie has it on wraps on the Traditional side, you tha man John... 

Will be a good Super Show i do think...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

this yr we will have no traditional going for the title i believe it will go to 3 karat 58 rag or the 58 ht from oldies cc both are very clean


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

IT'S GOING TO BE HARD FOR ANYONE TO BEAT 3 KARAT
FROM EL PASO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 06:44 PM~3751779
> *rollin malo did not show in san antonio  did he qualify earlier this  year
> ?  if not that counts a big contender out
> *


RM will not be showin anytime soon...   But I think all classes will be tough, especially the Euro class.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 5 2005, 08:38 AM~3754184
> *WE WILL SEE ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





this looks 100 times better then the one with the fiberglas dash and ww`s on page 1 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The traditional class better be on the look out next year for the 59 from South Carolina :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3755951
> *The traditional class better be on the look out next year for this one from South Carolina  :0
> *


WOW... that is clean az fucc...hope that when they win on the east coast, they bring it to Vegas to compete too!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 5 2005, 08:53 AM~3754944
> *this yr we will have no traditional going for the title  i believe it will go to 3 karat 58 rag or the 58 ht from oldies cc  both are very clean
> *


not much out there this year for traditional. usually a lot of cars, but slim competition this year


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 11:28 AM~3755951
> *The traditional class better be on the look out next year for the 59 from South Carolina  :0
> *


Don't forget about my 59 rag also out next year being done by john at Bowtie I'll have it down there very soon :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 02:28 PM~3755951
> *The traditional class better be on the look out next year for the 59 from South Carolina  :0
> *


Pics?? Where can we see this at?


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

RUMOR HAS IT "BOWTIE" SOUTH SIDE CAR CLUB
GOING TO COME OUT WITH
SOMETHING THAT QUALIFIED EARLIER THIS YEAR
WITH A NEW PESCO SETUP TO TRY TO WIN THE TRADITIONAL TITLE!!!!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Sep 5 2005, 03:48 PM~3756929
> *RUMOR HAS IT  "BOWTIE" SOUTH SIDE CAR CLUB
> GOING TO COME OUT WITH
> SOMETHING THAT QUALIFIED EARLIER THIS YEAR
> ...


bad rumor .. never listen to what flies in the air.. no one is going for the traditional title from this camp


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 5 2005, 12:38 AM~3754184
> *WE WILL SEE ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Dont be mad when you dont place, you have nothing on the other cars , they have way to much detail, and are fresh cars .


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Sep 5 2005, 08:35 AM~3754903
> *Not sure bout the classes but i think the Euro class will the following...
> 
> Ghost of Pearls, Precious Moments and then Earthquake or Elite Jetta...
> ...



I agree with you on most but not the euro cat, I know you back them because there from your car club , be real you think ghost really has a chance agaist ,Earthquake,and Passion..???..


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

has anyone seen the detail on this euro


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

does any know if their working on earthquake


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I say the winners will be the ones who win LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2005, 03:28 PM~3755951
> *The traditional class better be on the look out next year for the 59 from South Carolina  :0
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Sep 5 2005, 08:53 PM~3759025
> *does any know if their working on earthquake
> *



yeah they put the front end on the back end and the back end on the front end 















































































J/K im sure it will have a few new things but dont need much hell it has a SBC FI motor in a toyota :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

Imma win for most painters to work on my car :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 6 2005, 12:08 PM~3761508
> *Imma win for most painters to work on my car :angry:
> *


Top Award for nicest bare steel. :biggrin: 

Top Award for Best box full of NOS accessories :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2005, 10:54 AM~3761702
> *Top Award  for nicest bare steel. :biggrin:
> 
> Top Award for Best box full of NOS accessories :biggrin:
> *




Mine is in yellow primer. I think I might just clear it and call it a day :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 6 2005, 01:07 PM~3761769
> *Mine is in yellow primer. I think I might just clear it and call it a day :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Lakers! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well Ghost of Pearls has won the most show and I took 1st in San Diego and 2nd went to Earthquake. So we will see. Everyone has counted this car out and he as been doing it all year.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 6 2005, 03:57 PM~3763871
> *Well Ghost of Pearls  has won the most show and I took 1st in San Diego and 2nd went to Earthquake. So we will see.
> *


this is true no one will know the out come we all can only speculate till the day comes it dont matter who you previously beat or what you did in a earlier show it all boils down to that one day.. nothing in the past matters its how you shine that day .. last year our 59 beat our 58 in sanfrancisco.. a few months go by and 58 beats 59 in vegas ... so lets all go to vegas with a clear head and do our damn thing and may the best cars WIN :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 6 2005, 05:07 PM~3763940
> *this is true  no one will know the out come we all can only speculate till the day comes  it dont matter who you previously beat  or what you did in a earlier show  it all boils down to  that one day.. nothing in the past matters its how you shine that day  .. last year our 59 beat our 58 in sanfrancisco..    a few months go by and 58 beats 59 in vegas    ... so lets all go to vegas with a clear head and do our damn thing  and may the best cars WIN  :biggrin:
> *


Well said...anything can happen on that day....cant wait until Vegas....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:dunno: I LIKE THE MIAMI VICE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 6 2005, 08:50 PM~3766174
> *:dunno: I LIKE THE MIAMI VICE CAR  :biggrin:
> *


bring your shiny suit :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 6 2005, 11:05 PM~3766305
> *bring your shiny suit  :biggrin:
> *


 NEED A J DIDDY CHAIN , TO MATCH THE F DIDDY :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 6 2005, 09:13 PM~3766365
> *:0
> 
> NEED A J DIDDY CHAIN , TO MATCH THE F DIDDY :0
> *


get off your wallet :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

CAN I PUT MY 2 CENTS IN..........



I THINK THE WINNERS ARE GOING TO BE THE ONES WHO PUT THE MOST $$$$$ IN THE JUDGES POCKETS.... :roflmao: 





















NO JUST KIDDING....
LOWRIDER CAR
1-ROLLIN MALO ( if he qualifies)
2-EVIL 63
3-CERTIFIED GANGSTER

if rollin malo doesn't it will be
1-EVIL 63
2-CERTIFIED GANGSTER
3-ANTHONY'S 63

DON'T GET ME WRONG I LOVE GAME OVER BUT HE'S MISSING SOMETHING

EURO'S
1-PRECIOUS MOMENTS
2-TEH PASSION
3-GHOST OF PEARLS.

TRUCK:
1- THE GREEN ONE FROM UNITY
qualified in miami
2-??????
3-??????

BOMBS.
HARD TO SAY

BOMB TRUCK
1-UCE LAST YEARS WINNER
2-THE NEW ONE THAT QUALIFIED IN SACREMENTO
3-??????

THATS MY OPINION.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 02:09 PM~3750894
> *WE ALL PRETTY MUCH KNOW  WHO HAS QUALIFIED FOR THE TITLES  AT THIS YEARS TOURS. NOW LETS SEE WHAT EVERYONE THINKS ON WHO IS GOING TO TAKE THEE ACTUAL TITLES THIS YEAR .. :0
> *


WHO'S GOING TO BE THE BUFFET EATING CHAMPION?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 7 2005, 11:17 AM~3768973
> *CAN I PUT MY 2 CENTS IN..........
> I THINK THE WINNERS ARE GOING TO BE THE ONES WHO PUT THE MOST $$$$$ IN THE JUDGES POCKETS.... :roflmao:
> NO JUST KIDDING....
> ...


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

BTC will win


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 7 2005, 11:23 AM~3769018
> *
> *


and no one...absolutely NO ONE qualified in Sacramento.........



but Oldie 54 did quailfy in San Francisco for Bomb Truck of the Year


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

I think notorious 76 will win traditional of the year with his 67


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Sep 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3758984
> *has anyone seen the detail on this euro
> *











Are you saying this will beat Ghost of Pearl and Precious Moments?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*PRECIOUS MOMENTS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*GHOST OF PEARLS*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MAY THE BEST MAN WIN!!!!


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2005, 06:18 PM~3772290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted more info on the car


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2005, 06:18 PM~3772290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well this green euro is clean but i dont think it even qualified in portland it did not run so that counts him out


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

how about best luxury car?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

how about you is a sneaky mofo ... lmao


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 09:53 PM~3773983
> *how about you is a sneaky mofo ... lmao
> *



i may not be skinny but i got lotsa places to hide a camera


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2005, 09:53 PM~3773989
> *i may not be skinny but i got lotsa places to hide a camera
> *


well when the rag gets back from paint u will be banned :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn....I'm speechless..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 09:54 PM~3773996
> *well when the rag gets back from paint  u  will be banned  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT ill park on the side of the freeway exit theres a good vantage point behind the trees :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 tight as 2 doors


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 11:54 PM~3773996
> *well when the rag gets back from paint  u  will be banned  :biggrin:
> *


don't do that..that's a nice green..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2005, 09:55 PM~3774000
> *SHIT ill park on the side of the freeway exit theres a good vantage point behind the trees  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

has cameras in the sandals and in his glasses


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 7 2005, 09:55 PM~3774002
> *:0 tight as 2 doors
> *



i agree ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2005, 09:55 PM~3774000
> *SHIT ill park on the side of the freeway exit theres a good vantage point behind the trees  :biggrin:
> *


A HUNTER WILL SHOOT YOU AND SAY THE CAPTURED THE BIGFOOT HA HA HA


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2005, 10:03 PM~3774060
> *A HUNTER WILL SHOOT YOU AND SAY THE CAPTURED THE BIGFOOT HA HA HA
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 10:04 PM~3774066
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL TAKE THAT MANY TO BRING HIM DOWN TO HA HA HA


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 7 2005, 10:21 AM~3769002
> *WHO'S GOING TO BE THE BUFFET EATING CHAMPION?
> *


 :dunno: but we all know who is the champion of not having a car in many moons :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 10:05 PM~3774076
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno: but we all know who is the champion of not having a car in many moons  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HE HAS ONE....


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 10:05 PM~3774076
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno: but we all know who is the champion of not having a car in many moons  :biggrin:
> *


BIG-SCOTTY 

THE CHAMP IS HERE! 
damn your avitar even says you are thee winner


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

IS ORGULLO GOIN TO VEGAS 4 SURE?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...if that 2 door and the supposed 2-door vert are gonna be in vegas...i have to go!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 8 2005, 12:43 AM~3774117
> *damn...if that 2 door and the supposed 2-door vert are gonna be in vegas...i have to go!!!
> *


you better go then..


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok lets see this is my opion

car of the year-evil 63 (just because a damn impala needs to be of the year again)
truck of teh year- reapeat
bobmb car of the year-whity's (old man w/ attitude)
bobm truck of the year- gilberts (the new one the dealbas did)
euro- earthqueck (uce)
tradtional- chris roarks 58
og- chris rarks 57 (dude lives around the corner from me he is putting in work)

so theres my opionon :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 7 2005, 11:11 PM~3774098
> *IS ORGULLO GOIN TO VEGAS 4 SURE?
> *


yes


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

post some more pics..


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Which car is "Game Over" I know i know which one it is but my brain isn't working today.

Anyone got any pics?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 6 2005, 06:07 PM~3763940
> *this is true  no one will know the out come we all can only speculate till the day comes  it dont matter who you previously beat  or what you did in a earlier show  it all boils down to  that one day.. nothing in the past matters its how you shine that day  .. last year our 59 beat our 58 in sanfrancisco..    a few months go by and 58 beats 59 in vegas    ... so lets all go to vegas with a clear head and do our damn thing  and may the best cars WIN  :biggrin:
> *



I feel ya John but you know the best cars don't always win


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 8 2005, 09:38 AM~3775324
> *Which car is "Game Over"  I know i know which one it is but my brain isn't working today.
> 
> Anyone got any pics?
> *


Orlando Ceballos's '80 Cadillac Coupe de Ville


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 10:05 PM~3774076
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno: but we all know who is the champion of not having a car in many moons  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE CARS. DO YOU THINK I WALK EVERYWHERE I GO?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 7 2005, 10:09 PM~3774088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HE HAS ONE....
> *


BRENT HAS MORE CARS THEN YOU!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 10:10 PM~3774094
> *BIG-SCOTTY
> 
> THE CHAMP IS HERE!
> ...


WHO'S THE CHAMP OF CHINS?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 8 2005, 09:38 AM~3775645
> *WHO'S THE CHAMP OF CHINS?
> *


 ummm that would be me :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2005, 10:02 AM~3775770
> *:biggrin:
> ummm that would be me  :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S THE CHAMP OF 1/2 DECENT CARS?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 7 2005, 10:43 PM~3774117
> *damn...if that 2 door and the supposed 2-door vert are gonna be in vegas...i have to go!!!
> *


well u best get a ticket cause they will all be there


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3776293
> *well u best get a ticket cause they will all be there
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank god I have my tickets already, counting down the days...thanks for the sneak peak.....Boy I cant wait....


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3776293
> *well u best get a ticket cause they will all be there
> *


BTW who is the man behind those caddies and how much does it cost to do that....I'll start saving my pennies.... :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 7 2005, 11:53 PM~3773983
> *how about you is a sneaky mofo ... lmao
> *



THOUGHT YOU KNEW THAT ABOUT B..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

outter limits is ready for the super show


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

this supposed to be a real good show


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Sep 8 2005, 09:54 PM~3780511
> *outter limits is ready for the super show
> *


car is bad ass but needs to lose those 20s and roll with some lowrider rims not suv wheels


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 8 2005, 01:04 AM~3774221
> *you better go then..
> *


i just found out i can't get the time off from work...we have a tdy in vegas and most of the shop is gonna be gone, so i can't go...im "needed" at work!!! 

fuckers!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

It's going to be interesting to see who takes it.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

who u think gonna tale it 4 car of the year?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ALL I CAN SAY IS THERE SOME BAD ASS CARS OUT THERE THIS YEAR..


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheesy: More Pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 9 2005, 09:39 PM~3785334
> *:biggrin:
> *


Not my thing but that VW is fuckin' sick. :0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

what about lowrider of the year?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

the aztlan cuttlass took 3rd last year and he just qualified so i would say he has a preatty good chance!



> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 9 2005, 11:31 PM~3786620
> *what about lowrider of the year?
> *


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

OK heres my prediction's :

LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR- ORGULLO MEXICANO

EURO OF THE YEAR-GHOST OF PEARLS

BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR-VIOLET ROSE ||

BOMB OF THE YEAR-THE OMEN

TRUCK OF THE YEAR-UNIQUES

SO LET'S SEE WHO'S PREDICTIONS ARE THE CLOSEST!

MAY THE BEST MAN WIN!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Sep 9 2005, 10:59 PM~3786765
> *OK heres my prediction's :
> 
> LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR- ORGULLO MEXICANO
> ...


i picked mine they r in lower case :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

is orgullo mexicano goin to vegas? i heard he wasnt


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Dont overlook the Outer Limits.....Will be in Vegas with spoke wheels and on full display...that car is maxed out on body mods.....from the doors back is all hand made..no stock parts cut in half...the level of difficulty on that car from the body mods to paint is soo much higher than Whiteys or the red 38 from Wash.....and the judges know that....took 367 rolls of fine line tape to paint [email protected] 36 yards per roll...thats alott of patterns.......gonna be a show allright......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 10 2005, 05:58 AM~3787257
> *Dont overlook the Outer Limits.....Will be in Vegas with spoke wheels and on full display...that car is maxed out on body mods.....from the doors back is all hand made..no stock parts cut in half...the level of difficulty on that car from the body mods to paint is soo much higher than Whiteys or the red 38 from Wash.....and the judges know that....took 367 rolls of fine line tape to paint [email protected] 36 yards per roll...thats alott of patterns.......gonna be a show allright......
> *


THATS SOME HARDCORE SHIT RIGHT THERE! VANDERSLICE PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

VANDERSLICE is one bad ass painter...One of the best...but thats not him....Outer Limits was done up in Dallas......


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Damm , jus caught that...typo on my previous comment...took 167 rolls of tape.....Ahhh its in the wee hours of the day and all paint fumes still lingering.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 10 2005, 07:14 AM~3787339
> *VANDERSLICE is one bad ass painter...One of the best...but thats not him....Outer Limits was done up in Dallas......
> *


No shit? Oh my bad, Looks alot like Vanderslice style of work. Nice job!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2005, 05:47 AM~3787410
> *No shit? Oh my bad, Looks alot like Vanderslice style of work. Nice job!
> *


 :uh: :twak: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2005, 10:41 AM~3787541
> *:uh:  :twak:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Okayyy let me put my vote in?????

Euro.................................. THE PASSION!!!!!

And the rest i aint trippin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 10 2005, 12:21 PM~3788451
> *Okayyy  let me put my vote in?????
> 
> Euro.................................. THE PASSION!!!!!
> ...



the car looks really nice but i think hes gonna be a few points short but good luck


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just think about it, in 4 weeks everyone will be settin up or sittin in line! :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah will be a good show rumor has it orguillo will have fresh paint


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

only a few points short huh ??

well we will know for sure in october


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 10 2005, 12:49 PM~3788587
> *only a few points short huh ??
> 
> well we will know for sure in october
> *


 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

That green fleetwood is nice


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 12:26 PM~3788476
> *the car looks really nice but i think hes gonna be a few points short but good luck
> *


until you see it in person you will never know how bad ass it really is plenty of detail no problem with points on this car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 10 2005, 02:49 PM~3788986
> *until you see it in person  you will never know how bad ass it really is  plenty of detail  no problem with points on this car
> *


im sure it is but a few of the other contenders have corvette suspension corvette motor lots of engraving im sure this car can make up the points in time for vegas and im sure the de alba crew is working hard on it and i dont count them out ever i got alot of respect for the work that they do just my personal feeling is either earthquake or precious moments will take it. Its funny the only real toss up catergory is euros this year LOTY is pretty much a lock as is traditional so euro will be the closest i think good luck to all and id like to see passion pull it out and bring the title back to socal


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

TOTY in my opinion


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one ofthe top 3 in OG of the year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Heres A pair of contenders


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i wonder if he kept his hood closed if he could still compete for traditional?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think he might have qualified but im not sure


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

another LOTY contender


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

truck of the year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

gonna be a good fight between the oldies 54 and this one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lowrider of the year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Man this things gonna be hard to beat the more i look at it the more stuff i see.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:uh:
1ST DALLAS
SAN DIEGO
HOUSTON

SO HATE ALL YOU WANT. THE UNDER DOG IS ON THE TOP.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 10 2005, 10:00 PM~3790938
> *:uh:
> 1ST DALLAS
> SAN DIEGO
> ...



no ones hating just giving our opinions


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 11:57 PM~3791310
> *no ones hating just giving our opinions
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 03:56 PM~3789338
> *lowrider of the year
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this in the shop recently...........looks nice.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

who else is in comp for the traditional class


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 11 2005, 02:03 AM~3791532
> *who else is in comp for the traditional class
> *



umm not many i think the 59 rag from SD qualified and the 59 ht from venice will be in the mix i think


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2005, 11:57 PM~3791310
> *no ones hating just giving our opinions
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this Outer Limits


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the 58 from Texas has a great shot for traditional of the year!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2005, 10:18 AM~3792728
> *Is this Outer Limits
> *



no this is


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the dealba euro looks good, needs some other things to win i think. i have some ideas just looking at this pic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Sep 6 2005, 05:57 PM~3763871
> *Well Ghost of Pearls  has won the most show and I took 1st in San Diego and 2nd went to Earthquake. So we will see. Everyone has counted this car out and he as been doing it all year.
> *


THIS CAR IS CLEAN IN SIDE AND OUT . BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE U THAT REASON IM BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD SEE YA IN 2007 STILL DONT THINK I CAN HANG BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2005, 11:51 PM~3773976
> *how about best luxury car?
> *


WHO'S RESPONSABLE FOR THIS MADNESS? I WANT ONE OF THESE FLEETCOUPES


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 11 2005, 10:40 AM~3792830
> *the dealba euro looks good, needs some other things to win i think. i have some ideas just looking at this pic
> 
> 
> ...



custom end caps stripe some of the inside maybe


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 11 2005, 10:34 AM~3792805
> *no this is
> 
> 
> ...



Good, because I didn't see the other one doing anything for BOTY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2005, 01:25 PM~3793460
> *Good, because I didn't see the other one doing anything for BOTY
> *


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

im telling u guys chris roarks 58 from oldies will take toty. (my opinion) and his 57 will take og.. he took second in traditonal behind the pink 3k one and he took first og w/ the 57.. both at the same time in frisco. he has been puting in some work on both cars..


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Wow, first time I've seen the Passion. That V-Dub is pretty sweet......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 11 2005, 10:37 PM~3796293
> *im telling u guys chris roarks 58 from oldies will take toty. (my opinion) and his 57 will take og.. he took second in traditonal behind the pink 3k one and he took first og w/ the 57.. both at the same time in frisco. he has been puting in some work on both cars..
> *


Yeah dude has some bad cars but i know the 58 rag is putting in alot of work and the 57 rag that lost in SF was only by a very slim margain and they been working on it since the show and it will be ready but i think both 57's will be chasing this one


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh fo sho!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2005, 11:26 PM~3796535
> *Yeah dude has some bad cars but i know the 58 rag is putting in alot of work and  the 57 rag that lost in SF was only by a very slim margain and they been working on it since the show and it will be ready but i think both 57's will be chasing this one
> *


NOW thats a fuwken clean car


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2005, 10:26 PM~3796535
> *Yeah dude has some bad cars but i know the 58 rag is putting in alot of work and  the 57 rag that lost in SF was only by a very slim margain and they been working on it since the show and it will be ready but i think both 57's will be chasing this one
> *


That last pix is BAD ASS!!!!!!!!! But get them damn business cards out the bag........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE TOP DOGS* AND MAY THE BEST VEHICLES WIN


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Outer Limits lookin good....Euro class is gonna be a hard one to call..the Passion looks the best , but we all know its about the points......and the one with the most mods, even if they make no sence ,, that one wins...Earthquake ,ghost of pearls and Precious Molments all seem to be built more for points.....that red 58 conv lookin sweet......cant wait to see it in person.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks toxic fumes!!!!!!!

Another month and the shit goes down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

Am happy to see the excitement in the euro class, usually we are second-class citizens in the Lowrider world. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Look out for "INFERNO" (RollerzOnly AZ) Yes the silver bomb car that everyone is looking over.The car was built by one guy (gean) and it was only half done in San Diego.Some said it's all about points.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

i heard from the owner of evil 63 that he will not be able to make it to vegas this year cuz of lack of money hes workin on his house :angry:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 12 2005, 01:28 PM~3798776
> *Outer Limits lookin good....Euro class is gonna be a hard one to call..the Passion looks the best , but we all know its about the points......and the one with the most mods, even if they make no sence ,, that one wins...Earthquake ,ghost of pearls and Precious Molments all seem to be built more for points.....that red 58 conv lookin sweet......cant wait to see it in person.....
> *


Like it or not, that's what it comes down to. All about the point system.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

I THINK THIS ONE QUALIFIED IN SAN ANTO........... WATCH OUT NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

SPEAKING OF THE POINTS SYSTEM THERE ARE 2 FIRST PLACE LRM TROPHIES INFRONT OF THIS CAR. GOES TO SHOW THAT THE POINT SYSTEM GOES A LONG WAY!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 13 2005, 01:27 AM~3803530
> *SPEAKING OF THE POINTS SYSTEM THERE ARE 2 FIRST PLACE LRM TROPHIES INFRONT OF THIS CAR. GOES TO SHOW THAT THE POINT SYSTEM GOES A LONG WAY!!
> *


That's scary.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 12 2005, 04:19 PM~3800892
> *i heard from the owner of evil 63 that he will not be able to make it to vegas this year cuz of lack of money hes workin on his house :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: BAD INFORMATION!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I KNOW I'M LATE ON THIS BUT WHAT REALLY DID HAPPEN TO ROLLIN MALO?? I HEARD IT WAS ANOTHER DRUG DEALER STORY......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 13 2005, 09:23 AM~3804669
> *I KNOW I'M LATE ON THIS BUT WHAT REALLY DID HAPPEN TO ROLLIN MALO?? I HEARD IT WAS ANOTHER DRUG DEALER STORY......
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 12 2005, 06:19 PM~3800892
> *i heard from the owner of evil 63 that he will not be able to make it to vegas this year cuz of lack of money hes workin on his house :angry:
> *


who did you hear this from cuz this weekend I heard he was going


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SEEMS TO ME THAT THIS IS STARTING TO BE A REGULAR THING AND IT UNFORTUNALY WILL SOMEWHERE DOWN THE LINE ALL FALL BACK ON ALL THE HATING PEOPLE DO ABOUT LOWRIDING........SADD


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Can't wait to see the Bowtie Connection booth in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 13 2005, 09:23 AM~3804669
> *I KNOW I'M LATE ON THIS BUT WHAT REALLY DID HAPPEN TO ROLLIN MALO?? I HEARD IT WAS ANOTHER DRUG DEALER STORY......
> *


:roflmao:
Lay off the gossip....not good for you.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2005, 12:29 PM~3805657
> *:roflmao:
> Lay off the gossip....not good for you.
> *


good advice...

look what happened last year :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

what is the real story??

just to clear the record


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2005, 10:22 AM~3792748
> *
> *


 :roflmao: 

Good luck to everyone going for titles this year!
See everyone at SS. :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it should not matter why a car or person won't be there..that's not the question..and someone's personal life is just that...personal....but let's clear the air...ok..so R.M might not be there.....who else is in contention for LOTY?????

Orgullo.....and...............


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 13 2005, 12:04 PM~3805901
> *it should not matter why a car or person won't be there..that's not the question..and someone's personal life is just that...personal....but let's clear the air...ok..so R.M might not be there.....who else is in contention for LOTY?????
> 
> Orgullo.....and...............
> *


Lets you have a few who have qualified for LOTY this season:
Certified Gangster,
Sundance,
Game Over,
Evil 63

That's all that I could think of.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 13 2005, 01:10 PM~3805942
> *Lets you have a few who have qualified for LOTY this season:
> Certified Gangster,
> Sundance,
> ...


arent you forgetting orgullo?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 13 2005, 12:10 PM~3805942
> *Lets you have a few who have qualified for LOTY this season:
> Certified Gangster,
> Sundance,
> ...


sup NAN... :wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2005, 12:13 PM~3805972
> *sup NAN... :wave:
> *


What up Manny call me if you got a spare mintue.

Yes I forgot to mention of course the big green delight "Orgullo Mexicano", but Toro had it listed already. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 13 2005, 01:18 PM~3806010
> *What up Manny call me if you got a spare mintue.
> 
> Yes I forgot to mention of course the big green delight "Orgullo Mexicano", but Toro had it listed already. :biggrin:
> *


Hey hernan whats your # in Albuquerque?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

1-800-ENGRAVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 13 2005, 10:31 AM~3804721
> *SEEMS TO ME THAT THIS IS STARTING TO BE A REGULAR THING AND IT UNFORTUNALY WILL SOMEWHERE DOWN THE LINE ALL FALL BACK ON ALL THE HATING PEOPLE DO ABOUT LOWRIDING........SADD
> *


NO OFFENSE BRO I SEE WHERE YOUR COMING FROM BUT PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO HATE, MOST PEOPLE THINK THAT ANYWAY. IF YOU GOT A BAD ASS CAR... YOU A DRUG DEALER, YOUR INTO LOWRIDING...YOUR A GANG BANGER,YOU GOT A SHAVED HEAD... YOUR A GANG BANGIN DRUG DEALER.FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE I THINK PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE AUTOMATICALY HAVE NEGATIVE VIEWS ABOUT US, UNTIL THEY GET TO KNOW ONE OF US.WHETHER HE IS OR ISNT DOESNT REALLY MATTER PEOPLE WILL ALWAYZ LOOK AT US IN THIER OWN PERSPECTIVE.FOR THOSE WHO UNDERSTAND OUR LIFESTYLE... MUCH RESPECT AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE TO CLOSED MINDED TO EVEN TRY... F*CK THEM HATERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2005, 10:29 AM~3805657
> *:roflmao:
> Lay off the gossip....not good for you.
> *


I WAS JUST ASKING BECAUSE SOMEONE MENTIONED IT TO ME ON SUNDAY AND I WAS JUST CURIOUS, NOT STARTING GOSSIP, JUST CURIOUS TO WHAT I HEARD.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 13 2005, 01:04 PM~3805901
> *it should not matter why a car or person won't be there..that's not the question..and someone's personal life is just that...personal....but let's clear the air...ok..so R.M might not be there.....who else is in contention for LOTY?????
> 
> Orgullo.....and...............
> *


Well said Toro, yeah whatever happens in ones personal life is their problem and not something that should be gossip on any website. Yeah so R.M wont be there, just remember he's been there at the top for the past three years taking LOTY two out of three years....But cant wait for Vegas, should be interesting come trophy time in ALL the categories....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know why people try to front.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 13 2005, 12:49 PM~3806288
> *NO OFFENSE BRO I SEE WHERE YOUR COMING FROM BUT PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO HATE, MOST PEOPLE THINK THAT ANYWAY. IF YOU GOT A BAD ASS CAR... YOU A DRUG DEALER, YOUR INTO LOWRIDING...YOUR A GANG BANGER,YOU GOT A SHAVED HEAD... YOUR A GANG BANGIN DRUG DEALER.FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE I THINK PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE AUTOMATICALY HAVE NEGATIVE VIEWS ABOUT US, UNTIL THEY GET TO KNOW ONE OF US.WHETHER HE IS OR ISNT DOESNT REALLY MATTER PEOPLE WILL ALWAYZ LOOK AT US IN THIER OWN PERSPECTIVE.FOR THOSE WHO UNDERSTAND OUR LIFESTYLE... MUCH RESPECT AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE TO CLOSED MINDED TO EVEN TRY... F*CK THEM HATERZ! :biggrin:
> *





I agree with you, couldn't said it better.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 02:41 PM~3807180
> *i dont know why people try to front.
> *


yeah this topic went into a touch area


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 13 2005, 11:30 AM~3804716
> *who did you hear this from cuz this weekend I heard he was going
> *


IAM HIS NEPHEW


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

OPPS IAM HIS NEPHEW AND HE TOLD ME   :angry:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

let me get this clear......are you his nephew???


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2005, 12:27 PM~3806097
> *1-800-ENGRAVE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

so off teh shit talking drama crap back to the subject that this topic was formed for.. yes i herd everybody will there.. so who are all the contenders for loty.. i think it will be loco 64...lol


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 12 2005, 04:04 PM~3800318
> *Look out for "INFERNO" (RollerzOnly AZ) Yes the silver bomb car that everyone is looking over.The car was built by one guy (gean) and it was only half done in San Diego.Some said it's all about points.
> *


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ya iam hes nephew


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup yup yup.. vegas is going to be crakin.. who knows whats gonna be there and what else but i cant wait for all teh suprises and to find out who will the new champions be.. who do u guys think will be club of the year??


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

club of the year, Rollerz Only,they hit allott of shows around the country, did they change how its awarded or is it still the most shows and rides attended thru the tour....


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 02:41 PM~3807180
> *i dont know why people try to front.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Sep 16 2005, 08:30 PM~3831158
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 07:14 AM~3832595
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2005, 06:46 AM~3832737
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok pretty much this wole topic went to crap.. oh well


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2005, 04:38 AM~3836390
> *
> *


  IS THAT THE HOMIE FRED? :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Sep 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3758984
> *has anyone seen the detail on this euro
> *


the 4 door nissan sentra, homie did all the work himself in his garage, he know's it aint quite there yet for euro of the year, but look out... give him a few more years, this one will be one to conntend with... 

ROYAL IMAGE is commin up with some contenders in the future.... oh damn and that's outta washington state.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Traditional of the year IMO i hear he has a few tricks. If the owner sees this PM me i lost your PM 's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 19 2005, 01:45 AM~3840972
> * IS THAT THE HOMIE FRED? :biggrin:
> *


FRED IT IS. :biggrin: 

FRED NEEDS TO COME TO A NEW HOME. **COUGH** FLA. **COUGH**


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 13 2005, 02:22 AM~3803527
> *I THINK THIS ONE QUALIFIED IN SAN ANTO........... WATCH OUT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2005, 07:40 PM~3890416
> *FRED IT IS. :biggrin:
> 
> FRED NEEDS TO COME TO A NEW HOME. **COUGH** FLA. **COUGH**
> *


 :0 leave fred alone :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

MY PREDITION ( MY OPINION )

LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.

FIRST SECOND AND THIRD.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 27 2005, 11:41 AM~3894279
> *MY PREDITION ( MY OPINION )
> 
> LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.
> ...


my guess too


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

CLOSE THIRD BUT FELL SHORT


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

OOOOPS NOT ORGULLO BUT


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 27 2005, 10:41 AM~3894279
> *MY PREDITION ( MY OPINION )
> 
> LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.
> ...


 :nono: :nono: this is going to take first.........just seen it recently and i could not believe what i was looking at....much more detail has been added..the car is amazing in person


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 27 2005, 12:41 PM~3894783
> *:nono:  :nono: this is going to take first.........just seen it recently and i could not believe what i was looking at....much more detail has been added..the car is amazing in person
> *


does it have body mods?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 27 2005, 10:41 AM~3894279
> *MY PREDITION ( MY OPINION )
> 
> LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.
> ...


its going to be very close between all the cars this year....cause im sure all of those cars had had a little more detail before the super show.......glad im gona be there cant wait


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:43 PM~3894799
> *does it have body mods?
> *


I was going to ask the same thing.......cuz the other cars have detail and mods....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

how does Certified Gangster match up against Sun Goddess?????


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 27 2005, 01:10 PM~3895027
> *I was going to ask the same thing.......cuz the other cars have detail and mods....
> *


that what i was thinking...i mean dont get me wrong certified gangster is a beautiful car, however its all based on a point system therefore body mods are major portion of those points


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2005, 07:09 PM~3890141
> *Traditional of the year IMO i hear he has a few tricks. If the owner sees this PM me i lost your PM 's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

even if he did add mods..would it be enouhg to push him over Orgullo or Game Over?????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 27 2005, 02:11 PM~3895039
> *how does Certified Gangster match up against Sun Goddess?????
> *


yea ...what he said......SUN GODDESS IS JUST BEAUTIFUL... 
i havent seen Certified Gangster in person ,but from the pics... its a beautiful car also.....


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 27 2005, 12:11 PM~3895039
> *how does Certified Gangster match up against Sun Goddess?????
> *


already beat him and game over in san diego and only lost to orgullo by a few points :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 27 2005, 01:28 PM~3895223
> *even if he did add mods..would it be enouhg to push him over Orgullo or Game Over?????
> *


possibly...but orgullo is detail in the purest use of the word.

but you never know


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 27 2005, 02:11 PM~3895039
> *how does Certified Gangster match up against Sun Goddess?????
> *


WELL IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW CERTIFIED GANGSTER GOT SECOND ONLY TO ORGULLO MEXICANO AND THIRD PLACE WENT TO GAME OVER... SUN GODDESS GOT FOURTH. SORRY NO FOURTH.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

ANOTHER THING. I'M JUST GLAD MIAMI IS BEING REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST IN LAS VEAGS.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 27 2005, 01:52 PM~3895403
> *ANOTHER THING. I'M JUST GLAD MIAMI IS BEING REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST IN LAS VEAGS.
> *


EXPECT TO SEE THIS ONE AS THE NEW CHAMP! COLOR JUST AWSOME!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

shit i cant wait, its going to be a bad ass show! :thumbsup: 9 more days till i leave!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:43 PM~3894799
> *does it have body mods?
> *



No body mods homie, in my opinon most of the body modded cars, are unpractable,(most cant even close the doors) this car can be driven down the freeway if wanted, would love to see orgullo try that :biggrin: also i think sun goddess should beat game over, but well see what happens


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 27 2005, 07:58 PM~3898250
> *No body mods homie, in my opinon most of the body modded cars, are unpractable,(most cant even close the doors)  this car can be driven down the freeway if wanted, would love to see orgullo try that :biggrin:  also i think sun goddess should beat game over, but well see what happens
> *


Point well taken, but I'd love to see ANY of the previously mentioned vehicles try that; the fact of the matter is they wouldn't, because they weren't built for that purpose, but doesn't mean Orgullo is non-operable  .


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 27 2005, 08:05 PM~3898309
> *Point well taken, but I'd love to see ANY of the previously mentioned vehicles try that; the fact of the matter is they wouldn't, because they weren't built for that purpose, but doesn't mean Orgullo is non-operable   .
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Bump for the champs. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 27 2005, 07:58 PM~3898250
> *No body mods homie, in my opinon most of the body modded cars, are unpractable,(most cant even close the doors)  this car can be driven down the freeway if wanted, would love to see orgullo try that :biggrin:  also i think sun goddess should beat game over, but well see what happens
> *


dont get me wrong certified gangster is an exceptionally beauitful car. However, lowrider of the year winner is based upon a points system there for you need at least some body mod points to actively compete. No disrepect intended just stating a fact. But its vegas, you never know. :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 07:58 PM~3898727
> *dont get me wrong certified gangster is an exceptionally beauitful car. However, lowrider of the year winner is based upon a points system there for you need at least some body mod points to actively compete. No disrepect intended just stating a fact. But its vegas, you never know.  :biggrin:
> *


not quite true yes you need some body mods but when detail and craftsmanship take over body mods.. then you start to out score it ... and if a car is only lacking body mods then it is not hard to beat it in other ways.. cause you only get so many points for mods ... key thing in the show car world is to cover all your point catagories to the fullest and remember do them clean and tastefully ... good luck to all and see ya in vegas


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

TO BAD EVIL63 IS NOT GOING


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 08:58 PM~3898727
> *dont get me wrong certified gangster is an exceptionally beauitful car. However, lowrider of the year winner is based upon a points system there for you need at least some body mod points to actively compete. No disrepect intended just stating a fact. But its vegas, you never know.  :biggrin:
> *


true but southsie player won with no body mods? but like you said its whoever the judges like on that sunday


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

PUNCH 84 also won with no body mods and is still one of the baddest trucks around.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 27 2005, 08:07 PM~3898784
> *not quite true  yes you need some body mods but when detail and craftsmanship take over body mods..  then you start to out score it ... and if a car is only lacking body mods then it is not hard to beat it in other ways.. cause you only get so many points for mods ...  key thing in the show car world is to cover all your point catagories  to the fullest and remember do them clean and tastefully  ... good luck to all and see ya in vegas
> *



too bad at times certain things are judged to highly, like mods. even then, who can ever max out in mods? i also think think judges sometimes will give one car more points for having candy and graphics even though the paint is not as nice as the stock color car on another car or the pearl on another car. good to speculate how things will be or say how they should be, makes things fun. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

IF EVIL 63 WAS GOING TO VEGAS WHAT WOULD HE PLACE FRIST - SECOND-THIRD :biggrin:   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 27 2005, 09:39 PM~3899785
> *IF EVIL 63 WAS GOING TO VEGAS WHAT WOULD HE PLACE  FRIST - SECOND-THIRD :biggrin:      :0  :biggrin:
> *


umm shit he would place 1st.. naw i dont know in my opion certified gangster should get lowrider of the year in the simple fact im tired of seeing a bunch of non impalas wining.. and on top of that its clean as fuck. then should be sun godes if u wanna talk about detail.. that cars stacked.. but the one thing i do like about orgullo is when its closed up it looks like the kinda car it is.. and i saw him drive the car in to vegas one year really late and it drives but only w/ a remote contoll.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

OK FINAL THOUGHT ON THE LOTY TITLE..... IT IS DEFINITELY GOING TO COME DOWN TO NOT ONLY TO POINTS ON THE CARS BUT DISPLAY AS WELL. I WAS GOING THRU MY LRM AND SAW THAT IN SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. SUN GODDESS BEAT GAME OVER FOR SECOND PLACE AND GAME OVER GOT THIRD, THEN IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW GAME OVER BEAT SUN GODDESS. SO YES IT WILL COME DOWN TO THE POINTS SYSTEM. BUT ONE QUESTION DOES LRM HAVE THE SAME JUDGES FOR ALL SHOWS OR ARE THEY DIFFERENT.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 07:14 AM~3900747
> *OK FINAL THOUGHT ON THE LOTY TITLE..... IT IS DEFINITELY GOING TO COME DOWN TO NOT ONLY TO POINTS ON THE CARS BUT DISPLAY AS WELL. I WAS GOING THRU MY LRM AND SAW THAT IN SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. SUN GODDESS BEAT GAME OVER FOR SECOND PLACE AND GAME OVER GOT THIRD, THEN IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW GAME OVER BEAT SUN GODDESS. SO YES IT WILL COME DOWN TO THE POINTS SYSTEM. BUT ONE QUESTION DOES LRM HAVE THE SAME JUDGES FOR ALL SHOWS OR ARE THEY DIFFERENT.
> *


the judging @ san diego did seem to different from that of other shows were the same cars competed against each other :dunno:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2005, 11:54 AM~3805832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is Arizona Rollerz is in the race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 08:17 AM~3900753
> *the judging @ san diego did seem to different from that of other shows were the same cars competed against each other  :dunno:
> *


I CAN'T REALLY SAY CAUSE IM IN MIAMI. SO I REALLY DON'T KNOW IF THE WERE IN THE SAME CATEGORY. BUT IT WAS THE SAME CARS. OH AND FIRST PLACE AT BOTH SHOWS WENT TO ORGULLO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 28 2005, 12:02 AM~3899861
> *umm shit he would place 1st.. naw i dont know in my opion certified gangster should get lowrider of the year in the simple fact im tired of seeing a bunch of non impalas wining.. and on top of that its clean as fuck. then should be sun godes if u wanna talk about detail.. that cars stacked.. but the one thing i do like about orgullo is when its closed up it looks like the kinda car it is.. and i saw him drive the car in to vegas one year really late and it drives but only w/ a remote contoll.
> *


hmmmmm Pablo are you being biased cuz you have an Impala????? heheheheh just kidding bro....and as far as remote control...dude..it's a radical custom...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 28 2005, 07:37 AM~3900811
> *all i can say is Arizona Rollerz is in the race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


This bomb will be taken bomb the year 2005 title.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bonecrusher_@Sep 28 2005, 03:16 PM~3903260
> *This bomb will be taken bomb the year 2005 title.
> *



I DON'T THINK SO....

FRANK AND ROSIE, IS GETTING REDONE... IF IT DOES EASILY TAKES FIRST.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

too bad lrm still has stupid rules or else this one would still be unbeaten


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i agree with mr impala, that is the baddest bomb i've ever seen, hands down :worship:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2005, 08:44 PM~3905744
> *too bad lrm still has stupid rules or else this one would still be unbeaten
> *


What's this bomb called???


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 02:29 PM~3903350
> *I DON'T THINK SO....
> 
> FRANK AND ROSIE, IS GETTING REDONE... IF IT DOES EASILY TAKES FIRST.
> *


Seen the car in San Antonio in September and has to many chips. If redone it could be bomb of the year. :0


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2005, 06:44 PM~3905744
> *too bad lrm still has stupid rules or else this one would still be unbeaten
> *


why cant that bomb show?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 28 2005, 11:27 PM~3907150
> *why cant that bomb show?
> *


HE WON THE TITLE 3 YEAR IN ROW........NO BOMB CAN FADE IT STR8 WORLD CHAMP


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Sep 28 2005, 10:43 PM~3906643
> *What's this bomb called???
> *


Pura Vida


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 01:29 PM~3903350
> *I DON'T THINK SO....
> 
> FRANK AND ROSIE, IS GETTING REDONE... IF IT DOES EASILY TAKES FIRST.
> *


the only comp is the omen !!! frank and rosie cant redo the whole car in a month come be real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! r/o dose it again


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 29 2005, 07:33 AM~3908350
> *the only comp is the omen !!! frank and rosie cant redo the whole car in a month come be real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  r/o dose it again
> *


is ****** showing this year?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Rollerz Only has more suprise for Vegas to................................................. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 29 2005, 06:45 AM~3908398
> *Rollerz Only has more suprise for Vegas to................................................. :0
> *


What else is New?....RO always got full of surprises


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 27 2005, 08:07 PM~3898784
> *not quite true  yes you need some body mods but when detail and craftsmanship take over body mods..  then you start to out score it ... and if a car is only lacking body mods then it is not hard to beat it in other ways.. cause you only get so many points for mods ...  key thing in the show car world is to cover all your point catagories  to the fullest and remember do them clean and tastefully  ... good luck to all and see ya in vegas
> *


*Good things said here. I agree, work done clean, detailed, and done tastefully in all aspects is the key. Colors, plating, fabbing, all the work. Then you have a clean car like this contender. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Sep 29 2005, 09:38 AM~3909139
> *FIVE THUMBS UP!!!!</span>*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

dawg, you got pics of it before they redone it? you know homie, when it was brown? i know for a fact paul don't even have pics of it when it was brown



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2005, 07:44 PM~3905744
> *too bad lrm still has stupid rules or else this one would still be unbeaten
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 29 2005, 10:05 AM~3909304
> *dawg, you got pics of it before they redone it? you know homie, when it was brown? i know for a fact paul don't even have pics of it when it was brown
> *


i do somewhere from the 96 super show but i cant find that box of pics


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I agree the point system will make or break you in this competition!
But craftsmanship and detail will make those points turn in your favor!!!

But believe this every contender will feel a little MIAMI HEAT this year!

Big shout out to the secret society of lowriding.."THE JONES FAMILY" 

PINK NEVER LOOKED SO GOOD!!! HUH LMAO


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Actually the truth is CERTIFIED GANGSTER is really a FORD PINTO with a new age body kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How's that for craftsmanship!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2005, 06:41 PM~3912698
> *Actually the truth is CERTIFIED GANGSTER is really a FORD PINTO with a new age body kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's that for craftsmanship!
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Chilling!!! 

Here at work wasting company time!!!! lol


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2005, 07:51 PM~3912738
> *Chilling!!!
> 
> Here at work wasting company time!!!!  lol
> *



wut up fool :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

shit i got a couple from when he brought it up here to Portland but i can't find them either... I know he wants some too


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2005, 04:17 PM~3911810
> *i do somewhere from the 96 super show but i cant find that box of pics
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

WHATS GOOD MR. RIDA????

Drive slow homie! lol


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Sep 29 2005, 10:38 AM~3909139
> *Good things said here. I agree, work done clean, detailed, and done tastefully in all aspects is the key. Colors, plating, fabbing, all the work. Then you have a clean car like this contender.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ya you right on dat dog, but all the pics i seen dont show no major body mods. for this Imp to compete for lowrider of the year, wouldn't he have cut that shit up? why would anyone want to do that?  :dunno:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I think SouthSide Player proved that dedication to quality can make the difference.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BOWTIESOUTH DOIN IT UP!!!!! HEY ILL BE DOWN IN FL REAL SOON BOWTIE YOU THINK YOU CAN LACE ME UP ON MY NEW RIDE???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i even got my pink shirt to wear to vegas this year


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 29 2005, 10:40 PM~3913416
> *BOWTIESOUTH DOIN IT UP!!!!! HEY ILL BE DOWN IN FL REAL SOON BOWTIE YOU THINK YOU CAN LACE ME UP ON MY NEW RIDE???? :biggrin:
> *


no problem......... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

hahahs.. cant count like a pimp out...lol im so sure


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2005, 11:44 PM~3913429
> *i even got my pink shirt to wear to vegas this year
> *



Pink shirts will be very in style at the show!

I myself have a few........LOL


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Better yet......
Bring your whips, chips and your baddest bitch!!!!!

May the best car win!

But if you do lose please......

[attachmentid=294316]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2005, 05:04 AM~3914794
> *Pink shirts will be very in style at the show!
> 
> I myself have a few........LOL
> *


they all think im crazy my wife says i wont wear it but i dont give a fuck russel simmon sknows how to make pink look good


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 27 2005, 10:42 PM~3899427
> *PUNCH 84 also won with no body mods and is still one of the baddest trucks around.
> *


he actually had body mods..it was a badass truck..


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 27 2005, 09:07 PM~3898784
> *not quite true  yes you need some body mods but when detail and craftsmanship take over body mods..  then you start to out score it ... and if a car is only lacking body mods then it is not hard to beat it in other ways.. cause you only get so many points for mods ...  key thing in the show car world is to cover all your point catagories  to the fullest and remember do them clean and tastefully  ... good luck to all and see ya in vegas
> *


i find this very true....seen alot of cars w/good ideas but lack of detail and craftsmanship..


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

TO ALL MY 3-0-5 PEEPS HEADING TO JACKPOT CITY.... LET THE SEE WE ARE COMING GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS..


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

ARE WE FORGETTING ONE MORE.... DIDN'T HE QUALIFIED AS WELL.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 30 2005, 08:24 AM~3915475
> *ARE WE FORGETTING ONE MORE.... DIDN'T HE QUALIFIED AS WELL.
> *


i like this car :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN LOOKS LIKE VEGAS IS GOING TO BE LOTS OF FUN AND SUSPENSE.

I DON'T REMEMBER SOUTHSIDE HAVING MAJOR BODY MODS.......BUT MAN HE WAS DETAILED TO THE MAX. IT IS ALL A POINTS GAME. JUST GOT TO LEARN HOW TO PLAY IT!

THAT CUTLASS DID QUALIFY AND TOOK 3RD LAST YEAR, BUT CAN'T REMEMBER WHO ELSE SHOWED UP LAST YEAR. I AM THINKING THE QUALITY IS GOING TO BE WAY HIGHER THIS YEAR IN RIDES GOING FOR THE TOP 3 SPOTS.

I MEAN LOOK AT THE LIST THAT MOST LIKELY WILL BE THERE.....

ORGULLO
THE CUTLAS ABOVE
GAME OVER
CERTIFIED GANGSTER
SUN DANCE


THAT IS JUST FIVE OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD AND THAT MEANS TWO OF THOSE QUALITY CARS WILL NOT PLACE. NOW THAT IS TRUE COMPETITION!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND SEE YOU IN VEGAS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2005, 08:44 PM~3905744
> *too bad lrm still has stupid rules or else this one would still be unbeaten
> *


yea it was nice but far from unbeatable....its still a stock body all cut up.....it never really had any real test while it took its 3 tittles......The Great Pretender, Outer Limits never went head to head with each other in full form, ........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2005, 09:44 PM~3913429
> *i even got my pink shirt to wear to vegas this year
> *


hehehe...so we got Pink Lemonade Kool Aid covered...

I'll wear my red shirt so we can sport the Cherry Kool Aid look....

anyone wanna wear the other flavors???? hehehehehehheeh


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 30 2005, 09:34 AM~3915556
> *yea it was nice but far from unbeatable....its still a stock body all cut up.....it never really had any real test while it took its 3 tittles......The Great Pretender, Outer Limits never went head to head with each other in full form, ........
> *



MAN THAT CAR WAS FAR AHEAD, BUT TRUE THERE WERE NO REAL CONTENDERS IN THE BOMB CLASS. THERE WERE SOME NICE BOMBS BUT NOTHING CLOSE TO IT. 

THAT IS WHY I THINK LRM SHOULD ALLOW PAST CHAMPIONS TO COMPETE OVER AND OVER TILL EITHER THEY GET TIRED OR THEY GET BEAT.

MAYBE FOR A PARTICULAR SUPER SHOW THEY CAN LET PAST CHAMPIONS COME OUT AND COMPETE TO SEE WHO THE ULTIMATE WINNER WOULD BE.........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 30 2005, 08:34 AM~3915556
> *yea it was nice but far from unbeatable....its still a stock body all cut up.....it never really had any real test while it took its 3 tittles......The Great Pretender, Outer Limits never went head to head with each other in full form, ........
> *




id bet money that no bomb would beat pura vida if it showed up this year and its been retired for what 5 years? that bomb was unbeatable in its time and i bet for awhile no one could beat it it was just to sick. I mean look at the grey one it just came out and copied his idea on the roof often imitated never duplicated


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: my super show shirt is more of a soft pink


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2005, 09:46 AM~3915658
> *:biggrin: my super show shirt is more of a soft pink
> *


so we just add more water to the Kool Aid to dilute it a little more.......hehehe


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2005, 09:45 AM~3915645
> *id bet money that no bomb would beat pura vida if it showed up this year and its been retired for what 5 years? that bomb was unbeatable in its time and i bet for awhile no one could beat it it was just to sick. I mean look at the grey one it just came out and copied his idea on the roof often imitated never duplicated
> *



HE HASN'T BEE OUT THAT LONG HAS HE.......I THINK HE WON THE TITLE BACK IN 2002.....

BUT I SEE YOUR POINT. ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT. 

HE COULD COME COMPETE AT THE SHOW, BUT NOT COMPETE FOR THE BOMB TITLE. LIKE SOUTHSIDE DID THE YEAR BEFORE HE WON THE TITLE.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

i agree on letting em all compeate, past and present, LRM should have a grand champion show, bring em all back, open to all....that would be a show ......the great pretender is no longer around, was not all that great anyhow but the Outer Limits getts more points on body mods then Pura Vida did, told so by past judges, jus needs to clean his belly and frame up and could give Vida a run, .....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 27 2005, 11:02 PM~3899861
> *umm shit he would place 1st.. naw i dont know in my opion certified gangster should get lowrider of the year in the simple fact im tired of seeing a bunch of non impalas wining.. and on top of that its clean as fuck. then should be sun godes if u wanna talk about detail.. that cars stacked.. but the one thing i do like about orgullo is when its closed up it looks like the kinda car it is.. and i saw him drive the car in to vegas one year really late and it drives but only w/ a remote contoll.
> *



remote control??? :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

To all Radical cars that are going for any title:


3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete. All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle, the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver's position. *The vehicle will be* *required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). *The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only.


It doesn't say anywhere that it has to hop, dance or drive on the freeway.
Until this rule is modified, anyone can say what they want about any radical car.
 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Yup that's about a 1 1/2 car distance.....  

Good luck to all contenders once again. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Che, shoulda hilighted the part about "shifted from the drivers position" too...that is what I was talking about


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

the last show pure insanity showed at..he drove his truck out of the colliseum and cruized it around the whole parkin lot area..also hittin switches..correct me if i'm wrong but there has not been a 3 time champ that came back with the same vehicle being completley redone from frame up...now with all the rule changes.it makes it easier for some.without having to redo alot of it


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 30 2005, 03:12 PM~3918419
> *Che, shoulda hilighted the part about "shifted from the drivers position" too...that is what I was talking about
> *


Right!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i remember the year pocket change got like 2nd or 3rd and he made it right hand drive but left the pedals on the drivers side that was classic and the elite guys were clowning him :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 30 2005, 04:32 PM~3918515
> *i remember the year pocket change got like 2nd or 3rd and he made it right hand drive but left the pedals on the drivers side that was classic and the elite guys were clowning him  :biggrin:
> *


i remember that....it was wild thing,pocket change,purple mazda truck from elite..


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 30 2005, 03:43 PM~3918563
> *i remember that....it was wild thing,pocket change,purple mazda  truck from elite..
> *


Pocket Change was green,
Purple Haze from Elite was the purple Mazda  

I remember that also, If you pay attention to some of the vechiles with right hand drives a lot of them are left hand drive but with the steering column under the hood on the right hand. They run a daul chains underneath the dash.   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 30 2005, 03:12 PM~3918419
> *Che, shoulda hilighted the part about "shifted from the drivers position" too...that is what I was talking about
> *


well when the steering wheel or controlls are in front of or next to the seat on the left, right or even center, its still the drivers seat as long as the driver is sitting in it....


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 30 2005, 01:51 PM~3918261
> *remote control??? :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yeah man a remote controll.. u know the things u drive those little repmote controll cars around with ..only a bigger version


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

ya i remember seeing the pedals on pocket change and the wheel on the other side, that kinda stuff insults the judges and does not really help you in the long run, i liked the truck so much better blue then green,the blue version was cleaner, then they redid it for points and jus got real ruff lookin, would have been nice to see it finished again.....would have been sweet to see a grand champion show with Punch 84,Wrapped with Envy, Raw Deal, Pure Insanity,Wild Thing and all the others.....


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Sep 13 2005, 02:32 PM~3807095
> *Well said Toro, yeah whatever happens in ones personal life is their problem and not something that should be gossip on any website. Yeah so R.M wont be there, just remember he's been there at the top for the past three years taking LOTY two out of three years....But cant wait for Vegas, should be interesting come trophy time in ALL the categories....
> *



Orgullo Mex would have won the first year that Rollin' Malo won, but I think his oil pump went out while he was driving into the building. It was something like that. Anyways, I personally think it should be- OG Mex (2 wins) Rollin' Malo (1 win). I believe that in that first year of both cars, Orgullo Mex was the much nicer car.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Oct 3 2005, 04:06 PM~3934626
> *Orgullo Mex would have won the first year that Rollin' Malo won, but I think his oil pump went out while he was driving into the building. It was something like that. Anyways, I personally think it should be- OG Mex (2 wins) Rollin' Malo (1 win). I believe that in that first year of both cars, Orgullo Mex was the much nicer car.
> *


Yeah his water pump went out in 2002. Everyone has their opinion, the only thing is that is hard to understand is how Rollin Malo was the same in 2003 and 2004 and he only won on one year because Favian didnt do anything different to the car from one year to the next...but that is history and nothing can be changed.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Oct 1 2005, 12:14 AM~3921522
> *yeah man a remote controll.. u know the things u drive those little repmote controll cars around with ..only a bigger version
> *


 Naw Homie, you got your wires crossed...sorry but I have DRIVEN the car a few times, and have NEVER, EVER used a remote control. It starts, steers, shifts, gasses and brakes all mechanically. Sorry that you have been misinformed! :0


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 3 2005, 08:07 PM~3937111
> *Naw Homie, you got your wires crossed...sorry but I have DRIVEN the car a few times, and have NEVER, EVER used a remote control.  It starts, steers, shifts, gasses and brakes all mechanically.  Sorry that you have been misinformed! :0
> *


yeah. u may have drivin it but i saw what i saw.. not to sound rude.. but even on his display bored where it tell all his mods it say "firts remote contorll drivin car or somthing like that"


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Oct 3 2005, 10:46 PM~3937484
> *yeah. u may have drivin it but i saw what i saw.. not to sound rude.. but even on his display bored where it tell all his mods it say "firts remote contorll drivin car or somthing like that"
> *


remote control streeing,still moves by the engine power.And also it was the fuel pump that went out,the car would still move if it was the water pump


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Oct 3 2005, 10:16 PM~3937577
> *remote control streeing,still moves by the engine power.And also it was the fuel pump that went out,the car would still move if it was the water pump
> *


yeah thats what i ment.. the car was runnin and stuff but he wasent using the steering wheel to drive it it.. was on a remote


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

........on Sunday we will see who was talking shit and who worked hard and takes it............... actions speak louder then words.............


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 5 2005, 06:33 AM~3945448
> *........on Sunday we will see who was talking shit and who worked hard and takes it............... actions speak louder then words.............
> *


 :thumbsup: tru that!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

good luck to all those making the trip to compete......and if it wasn't for compition like this..it would be a boring show...so my hats off to those building the cars that get put on display for all of us to see.....


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:17 PM~3798687
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


YYYYYyyyYYYAAAAaaaaaWWWWWwwwwNNNNNN :wave:


----------



## SDCali64 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 4 2005, 04:30 PM~3751723
> *no  my intentions as of now is to finish off this year and i am done .. i am going to concentrate on my shop and business  and leave the show circuit for a while  i have alot of things in front of me for 2006
> *


What are you talking about? You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player" :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?


----------



## SDCali64 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 13 2005, 01:22 AM~3803527
> *I THINK THIS ONE QUALIFIED IN SAN ANTO........... WATCH OUT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is THEE winner! :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


just because someone doesnt go "on the tour", doesnt mean they havent built something. people say they may be retired or say one more time, but cars are great, cant leave it alone for long


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


post up what you have built


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

HERE A TITLE CONTENDER FAUSTINO 58


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

this one took sweep stakes in frisco,,,,former lowrider of the year


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 5 2005, 04:23 PM~3947776
> *HERE A TITLE CONTENDER FAUSTINO 58
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 01:26 PM~3947803
> *this one took sweep stakes in frisco,,,,former lowrider of the year
> *


the car that inspired me....


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


and why are you worried about what i have.. you got something you wanna compete against me with.. every thing bowtie built whether it is mine or a customers it represents me..


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 5 2005, 01:42 PM~3947942
> *and why are you worried about what i have..  you got something you wanna compete against me with..    every thing bowtie built whether it is mine or a customers  it  represents me..
> *


WE KNOW UCE ........YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!! YOU BETTA ASK SOMEBODY


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 5 2005, 01:44 PM~3947958
> *WE KNOW UCE ........YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!! YOU BETTA ASK SOMEBODY
> *


what it do big dog see ya in vegas


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 5 2005, 01:45 PM~3947963
> *what it do  big dog  see ya in vegas
> *


OH YEA! DON'T FORGET THE CADDY CHIP UCE......VEGAS BABEE!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 5 2005, 01:48 PM~3947978
> *OH YEA! DON'T FORGET THE CADDY CHIP UCE......VEGAS BABEE!
> *


got it for you with a shirt dawg


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 5 2005, 01:48 PM~3947979
> *got it for you with a shirt  dawg
> *


I LOVE YOU MAN!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *



UMM did you miss this one? Your from the northwest not San Diego you fucking clown if you dont know shit don't say shit


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

WAKE UP WAKE UP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 03:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *



maybe you forgot about El ******.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

WAKE UP


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2005, 04:55 PM~3948034
> *UMM did you miss this one? Your from the northwest not San Diego you fucking clown if you dont know shit don't say shit
> *




well, that pretty much proves the goddamn point.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

UMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

john kennedy is da man :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

EL GREENGO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

It takes time and money to build something like this don't think John doesnt own a car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*FROM *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 5 2005, 12:42 PM~3947942
> *and why are you worried about what i have..  you got something you wanna compete against me with..    every thing bowtie built whether it is mine or a customers  it  represents me..
> *


 :thumbsup: keep up the good work see you in Vegas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 03:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


What a ass clown.

Here....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2005, 08:21 PM~3950607
> *What a ass clown.
> 
> Here....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 01:21 PM~3947759
> *post up what you have built
> *




HERES A PIC OF HIS CAR...







































YUP ..NOTHING WORTH MENTIONING...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 6 2005, 01:09 AM~3951792
> *HERES A PIC OF HIS CAR...
> YUP ..NOTHING WORTH MENTIONING...
> 
> ...



i found his car


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 6 2005, 01:09 AM~3951792
> *HERES A PIC OF HIS CAR...
> YUP ..NOTHING WORTH MENTIONING...
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

whoever owns El Greengo now is a lucky bastard. I love that car. Thanks Mr Impala for posting those pics from Japan.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN CAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHER FUCKER WHERE YOU BEEN???????????? I FORGOT YOU'RE A SAN DIEGO FUCK HEAD YOU FOOLS AIN'T GOT A CLUE ON RIDIN'!!!!!!!! MAN POST YOUR SHIT UP!!!!!!!!! NOT THAT 3K G-BODY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN ASS BUSTERS!!!!!!! YOU PROBABLY GOT A CROWN VICTORIA ON BOLTONS!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 6 2005, 10:58 AM~3954017
> *MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN CAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MOTHER FUCKER WHERE YOU BEEN????????????  I FORGOT YOU'RE A SAN DIEGO FUCK HEAD YOU FOOLS AIN'T GOT A CLUE ON RIDIN'!!!!!!!!  MAN POST YOUR SHIT UP!!!!!!!!!  NOT THAT 3K G-BODY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DAMN ASS BUSTERS!!!!!!!  YOU PROBABLY GOT A CROWN VICTORIA ON BOLTONS!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 6 2005, 02:48 PM~3954475
> *laughing at your own jokes, thats always a good sign of  it being a good joke  :uh:
> *


Exactly what I was thinkin!!! lol

Good luck to everyone in Vegas. Should be a great weekend!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck to all those contenders! ShowTime!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hopefully I'll be there tommorow. See everyone over there. Be safe!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Wish I could go!!!

Good luck to all and take a lot of good pics!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

well good luck to all of the homies...

bowtie and crew and topos clean line of 2 door caddys and his vert thats gonna bust out , one one will be able to touch that or even come close ..

big rich and his club majestics...good luck i knowu guys gonna show strong ..


kita and uce ...good luck..also gonna show strong...

and Afew homies from rollerz ....

PEACE OUT BE SAFE AND PARTY UP... :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: huey my nicca thank uso!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY........GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE COMPETITORS. 

I HAVE A FEELING THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN TERMS OF QUALITY.

GOOD LUCK AGAIN!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Man who ever that clown is talking shit......

Don't make John K Jones smack a bitch!

He made his mark already and dosen't need to prove anything to anybody!

He set a standard for lowriders.....

Respect or check it?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2005, 11:06 PM~3979370
> *Man who ever that clown is talking shit......
> 
> Don't make John K Jones smack a bitch!
> ...



FO -SHO.......

FUKN HATER HE DONT KNOW SHYT HE MUST HAVE A FUKN BIKE ..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2005, 01:00 PM~3948096
> *WAKE UP
> *


I picked up the Lowrider Japan issue with this car and a ht fleetwood from Bowtie at the SuperShow. these cars are bad as fuck!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 30 2005, 03:43 PM~3918563
> *i remember that....it was wild thing,pocket change,purple mazda  truck from elite..
> *



Actually it was wild thing , purple haze , and pocket change

The judges gave pocket change 2nd but we protested that shit cuz cmon that shit was ridiculous so yeah it was a big ol' drama and they put pocket 3rd and purple 2nd.

Sorry a little late


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i rememeber it like it was yesterday shawn started doing burnouts and popping it in drive and going back and forth it was funny


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah those were the good old days 

L.A super show!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDCali64_@Oct 5 2005, 01:28 PM~3947289
> *What are you talking about?  You haven't built a car for yourself since the "South Side Player"  :uh: What other car have you built since then for yourself?
> *


The odassidy of this guy!! Mr. Kennedy has built a name for himself and done so much for our lifestyle that he doesn't even need to reply to this STUPID ASS comment because he has enough people on here to do it for him, you should feel priviledged that he even replied to you. You questioning him is like a two year old trying to dunk on SHAQ .


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

A LITTLE OFF TOPIC.....BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO GHOST OF PEARLS........SOMEONE TOLD ME HE WAS OUTSIDE AT THE SUPERSHOW BUT NOT FULLY SET UP.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 AND YOU SAID THERE WAS NO CHANCE ROLLERZ ONLY BABY!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 13 2005, 06:29 AM~3992393
> *:0 AND YOU SAID THERE WAS NO CHANCE ROLLERZ ONLY BABY!!!!
> *


NEVER DOUBT ME ERNIE.......NEVER!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 13 2005, 10:38 AM~3993375
> *NEVER DOUBT ME ERNIE.......NEVER!!!!
> *


you know !!!!


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 11 2005, 11:18 PM~3985350
> *The odassidy of this guy!!  Mr. Kennedy has built a name for himself and done so much for our lifestyle that he doesn't even need to reply to this STUPID ASS comment because he has enough people on here to do it for him, you should feel priviledged that he even replied to you. You questioning him is like a two year old trying to dunk on SHAQ .
> *


Well said....


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------

